# Business cards....help



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I am currently living near Portalegre but am moving to Coimbra in the near future...finding a supplier here for business cards is proving very difficult ...there is only one small print shop who is also incredibly expensive.
Just wondering if anyone knows of a mail order company similar to vista print uk based here in Portugal...or alternatively of a company in the Coimbra area please?
I also am trying to source a supplier for small product bags on which i can have printed a logo....either paper or white plastic......can anyone recommend one please?

Any info is very much appreciated as this region is extremely beautiful, rural....but sadly not in the 21st century for modern business  


Thanks all
Tao


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Vistaprint will send to Portugal. I use the UK site rather than the Portuguese one which works out more expensive even taking postage into consideration.


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks Siobhan,
I suspected as much but am a little worried about turnaround time with the post here and also the possibility of them being lost...a postcard I sent recently to the uk took 7 weeks to arrive...lol...and I am still waiting for xmas cards coming back the other way...lol...
I think realistically it may be better to try and find a reliable printer near Coimbra..at least I can have a vinho tinto or two whilst waiting...lol...


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Try Staples. Not sure what their prices are though


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

TAO , I have sent you PM


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We use Goodprint rather than Vistaprint Business card templates never had a problem with delivery and last one before Christmas got a invite to a Portuguese version of site as it's a worldwide franchise, well certainly european? Cartão de Visita Modelos | Carregue Modelos de Logotipos | Conceba Cartões de Visita Online


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

OUCH canoeman, they are expensive!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

So are Vistaprint without a voucher


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi both,
Well I had an online chat with customer services at vista print. They have quoted 14.99 for 250 cards plus postage.....which for a 3 day delivery costs abot 19 pounds to Portugal. They do have an offer on at the minute for 9.99 plus postage...quotes are for one sided printing only  
Will certainly have a look at the other company plus Staples...


----------



## miradouro (Jan 19, 2010)

Also worth trying PixartPrinting for businesscards (good service for flyers, posters etc. too).

Business Cards and Cheap Business Card Printing | pixartprinting.co.uk


----------



## Domicilium (Jul 20, 2013)

try publiprojecto, they mail you the cards and when I used to work for remax they charged me €50 for 500 cards. [email protected]


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone for replying, after searching around the cheapest option was to order through vista print UK (with one of their special offers)... 500 business cards for £11.86 plus postage...(if you can wait 14 days then that's the cheapest option).
That said, if you are in the Coimbra/Miranda area we have found a fabulous printers on the Zona Industrial in Miranda....they are called Grafica Mirancorvo LDA Tel: 239 532 752......
also very cheap and very helpful...turned around some receipt books for me in 3 hours..start to finish including my own design....plus they speak english also


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

You want only a few??

Make your own


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Domicilium said:


> try publiprojecto, they mail you the cards and when I used to work for remax they charged me €50 for 500 cards. [email protected]


In comparison to vista print that is expensive. 

My turn around time with vistaprint has always been less than 7 days.


----------

